# IndyFab Independence owners?



## fisherman (May 24, 2005)

Dear IndyFab Owners,

I am currently in the market for a nice touring frame, and the Indy is on my list.

Does anyone here own an Independence? Would you like to share your experiences, feedback and pics of the frame?

Thanks, 
fisherman


----------

